# Hebrew/Greek: My soul loves you Lord



## rapturedone

Hello,

We're looking for a translation to "my soul loves you Lord" as a translation from English to Hebrew and Greek to be considered as a baby's name.  My preference is the form of Hebrew and Greek used during Biblical times but am not opposed to current translations.

I requested the translation on a couple other links but the translation was given using that languages form of alphabet, which I could not read.  If it's possible to give the translation using the English alphabet, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Eddie

Hello, Rapturedone!

Is your baby a boy or a girl? Both in Hebrew and in Greek, as in most languages, there are male and female names.


----------



## rapturedone

We don't know what the sex is yet?  Both versions would be great.


However, I am specifically looking for the translation to "my soul loves you Lord" with Lord = God/Jesus Christ.  That is the direction of the name that I'm going for.

Thanks again.


----------



## Eddie

Hello again, Rapturedone!

What you're looking for is a _transliteration_, not a translation.
A transliteration is using the letters of the Roman alphabet to reprresent the sounds of a foreign language, in this case Hebrew or Greek.

As I pointed out, Hebrew first names are gender specific. But since you are looking for the transliteration of a sentence as a name, gender is bypassed, and the name can be applied to either a boy or a girl.

Here's the transliteration of the Hebrew for _My soul loves You, Lord_.

Nafshee-ahayvha-yaveh: 
_nafshee_ = my soul
_ahayvha_ = loves you
_yahveh_ = Lord (Jehovah)

For the Greek version, the transliteration is much longer:

Ipsiheemu-igapeekensay-keeryay

If you have any further questions or requests, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Greeksoul

Hello.I am greek and I know perfect english so hre it is...
i kardia mou se agapaei kirie


----------



## utopia

maybe as a name it's NAFSHIYA (there is such a name in Hebrew) but I don't think it's a well beloved name, it's quite anachronistic and ugly! (BTW it's a girl's name here)


----------

